# Making vibees



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Is it hard to pour and make your own vibees and being able to get them to have good vibration to them after giving them a paint job? Talked to a guy because I wanted to repaint some vibees and he told me it would not be worth it due to the re-painting would mess the true vibration up. Was thinking about making my own but wanted to get some info before I pour money into supplies. Thanks for any tips and info!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

MY FIRST blade bait I ever painted was a disaster! Was a sonar,style blank, I filed ,sanded ,even ground on them ,they all would buzz! But I wanted to make a bait that looked more like a minnow! and in over 10+ years of foolin 'round with these things,I found, very few were, buzz,vibration deficient !! they all make a commotion ! repaints,of store bought,or home made... I've not bought a vibrating blade in 10+ years, and have been through a LOT of many types of paints ,& nowadays, your paints are numerous ,acrylics, lacquers, enamels, polys,etc. just remember to put it on thin!!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

This is my personal experience from just this winter with blade baits. I was using them ice fishing to call in fish to the hole. First time using them on such light line and fast action rod. Tell you what, the powder coated ones vibrated NOWHERE near what the vinyl and epoxy coated ones did! Powder coated ones were a much deeper and less frequesnt vibration and looked much more sluggish. The thinner paint, faster vibrating, definitely seemed to "call" the fish much better.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You know DT it's funny you said that I to think the powder coat one's are much more sluggish. As far as pouring not hard with good lead so you might wont to clean yours as you use it and preheat your blade a little bit so as the lead go's all around the mold.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Could you guys post some pics of your blades. Anything to look at. Vince makes some nice blades. I cant get half of my vibs to work the way his does so I want to start makin some. The cycada has the fast action but doesnt get the hook set like a vib.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not hard at all. Just get the mold and lead hot before you start pouring. You can get the molds and blanks from janns netcraft.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Fishingislife
if you have electric melting pot set that on high,then pur lead in mold 2 times with out vibe inserts,it will heat the mold up,after that put inserts in mold and everithing will flow good,use glovs.

snag


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Keep them coming and also anyone got recent pictures of newly made vibes?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I make my own blades and spoons out of 3/8" brass or copper tubing and lead. It's not hard to do once you get the hang of it. 
One of these days I'll get around to taking some pics of the process I use to make these. The bottom pics are something new I have been working on this year. A hybrid tail spin blade bait.


----------

